# high TSH levels??



## Khadijah-x

Hi everyone 

Long story short.. after 2 miscarriages doc did some bloods. I got results today and she said my TSH (Thyroid stimulating homone) levels have come back high. 

I aint gota clue what that is 

Anyone else have this and can shed some light?

nurse said It could be reason for my miscarriages I feel like iv failed my babies and killed them 

Anyone have high TSH and with treatment go on to have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## kileyjo9

i dont have problems with tsh myself, but i know that high levels increase your chance of miscarriage. there are medications they will proscribe you to get it down, dont take my word for it but i think its that your levels should be at 3 or below. definately look into it more and talk to your doctor because that could be what your issue has been in the past.

Hugs 
Kiley


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thank you huni :)


doc has put me on levothyroxine. for life but if it means a baby then im all for them! 
starting with low dose + more bloods in few months to check if dose needs changing x
i have under active thyroid which means lack of TSH hormone + with any hormone deficiency it can cause miscarriage so now my levels are being sorted next time everything should be fine  x


----------



## essie0828

Hi dear, sorry to hear about your losses and recent hypothyroidism diagnosis. I was diagnosed hypothyroid when I was 10 and it has its challenges. I have also had 2 losses, one at 16weeks and one at 6weeks. The first loss my tsh went up to 14.3 and that was while I was on 150mcg of levothyroxine. Im on 200mcg now and 5weeks pregnant again. TSH was normal pre pregnancy and im waiting on my last bloods for my tsh, t3, and t4 levels. There seems to be an increased demand for thyroid hormone in pregnancy, and prenatal vitimans can cause problems with the levothyroxine being absorbed. Iron is especially bad for this. It makes taking supplements tedious. They have to be taken 8 to 12 hrs apart from the levothyroxine. Please dont feel like it is your fault, it is impossible to know that you have this disease unless your doc screens for it and they usually dont in young women. Which is bs. I cant say that I have had a sucessful pregnancy with hypothyroidism but im workin on it ;) and there is hope. No one has told me


----------



## essie0828

No one has told me that I cant have a sucessful pregnancy with this disease. Its just gonna be a little harder. Keep up with the meds and the bloods and if you get a chance go see a RE, reproductive endocrinologist. They know way more than gp's. Good luck hun.. Any questions just ask, 18 years of experience here lol.


----------



## Khadijah-x

essie0828 said:


> No one has told me that I cant have a sucessful pregnancy with this disease. Its just gonna be a little harder. Keep up with the meds and the bloods and if you get a chance go see a RE, reproductive endocrinologist. They know way more than gp's. Good luck hun.. Any questions just ask, 18 years of experience here lol.

Thankyou :) 

I really hope your pregnancy is successful!
Im gona let my dose get to the correct one, then think about trying again. Id be stupid to try now knowing it could take monthes for my body to get to the right TSH level, so atleast I feel im working towards something x
What was your TSH level when you were told you have high TSH? 

So sorry for your losses :cry::cry: xxxx


----------



## essie0828

Anything above 3 is too hi. I have had several different readings over the years tho. Last one was 2.6 and was told that was fine. I get my results from my bloods drawn at 4weeks preggers on monday. Im nervous as hell about it to. I do all that I can tho, I never miss the meds and I take them apart from food to help absorbtion. I can only hope from here. Goodluck hun, I hope they get you fixed up soon.


----------



## Flipsy

Just to give you ladies hope i have hypothyroidism and am on levothyroxine for life and my daughter is now three and a half months old and very healthy and happy (though grumpy teething) little girl. Just keep getting your levels checked during pregnancy they usually do it three times once in each semester. xxx Oh and i am 38 as well soit can happen ladies x


----------



## Khadijah-x

essie0828 said:


> Anything above 3 is too hi. I have had several different readings over the years tho. Last one was 2.6 and was told that was fine. I get my results from my bloods drawn at 4weeks preggers on monday. Im nervous as hell about it to. I do all that I can tho, I never miss the meds and I take them apart from food to help absorbtion. I can only hope from here. Goodluck hun, I hope they get you fixed up soon.

My levels were 8.7 and doc said gota be below 4, some labs vary a bit with the numbers, im praying your levels are fine :hugs: you might need to up your medication but hey, we'l do anything to get that healthy baby :hugs:
xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Flipsy said:


> Just to give you ladies hope i have hypothyroidism and am on levothyroxine for life and my daughter is now three and a half months old and very healthy and happy (though grumpy teething) little girl. Just keep getting your levels checked during pregnancy they usually do it three times once in each semester. xxx Oh and i am 38 as well soit can happen ladies x

yay :hugs::hugs:

thankyou huni xx

when were you diagnosed with hypo?

Congratz on your little one , hopefully im there soon :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Got my test results back and doc says im in normal range! Im so happy about that. I had a tsh, t4 and t3 reuptake done. 
tsh 2.290
t4 13 
t3 31

From my reading the t4 is a tiny bit high but considering the high dosage of levothyroxin (t4) its normal. Tsh was spot on :) and im still a bit confused on the t3 reading but im gonna take the docs word that its ok. It didnt take long after the med increase for my levels to normalize, about one month. So hopefully you will be able to catch your sticky bean soon :)


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thats brill new :) :) :) :hugs: 

I have hope :) x

what were your original levels when you were diagnosed? x


----------



## essie0828

mommyandbump said:


> Thats brill new :) :) :) :hugs:
> 
> I have hope :) x
> 
> what were your original levels when you were diagnosed? x

I was diagnosed 18 years ago and cannot remember the first tests that I had done. :( Im sure they were pretty bad tho because I was quite ill before my mom and the docs figured out what was wrong. Pretty much bed ridden at 10. I remember the turn around after being treated started quickly, just a few weeks for me to "feel" better, and just a couple months to be back to normal. I dont know if they told you, but during your adjustment period to the meds you may have some hair loss, but it will regrow after you get used to the meds. This totally freaked me out, and it still happens if i have to have a larger dosage. I didnt get bald spots or anything, hair just gets thinner :( Yucky dumb side effects. But you will feel amazing :) Metabolism increases, you need less sleep and have tons more energy. Aches and pains get better and it feels like a fog is lifted off


----------



## essie0828

There is hope :) 
Cant wait to see that you catch your sticky bean.


----------



## Khadijah-x

essie0828 said:


> mommyandbump said:
> 
> 
> Thats brill new :) :) :) :hugs:
> 
> I have hope :) x
> 
> what were your original levels when you were diagnosed? x
> 
> I was diagnosed 18 years ago and cannot remember the first tests that I had done. :( Im sure they were pretty bad tho because I was quite ill before my mom and the docs figured out what was wrong. Pretty much bed ridden at 10. I remember the turn around after being treated started quickly, just a few weeks for me to "feel" better, and just a couple months to be back to normal. I dont know if they told you, but during your adjustment period to the meds you may have some hair loss, but it will regrow after you get used to the meds. This totally freaked me out, and it still happens if i have to have a larger dosage. I didnt get bald spots or anything, hair just gets thinner :( Yucky dumb side effects. But you will feel amazing :) Metabolism increases, you need less sleep and have tons more energy. Aches and pains get better and it feels like a fog is lifted offClick to expand...


awww :hugs: so glad it was picked up and treated and that you feel super duper :hugs: Im only 8st and have struggled tp put weight on so im thinking the meds and metabolism speeding up might make me lose weight? 
Dammm hair thinning I cant afford to go any thinner LOL
I think iv had few side effects :wacko: maybe body getting used to the meds. I had shaky hands, feeling dizzy, insomnia which I had anyway LOL
and i swear im having halucination :/ :wacko::wacko: I read online people reporting the same but its not a known side effect. Its when Im asleep i wake up about half hour after dozing off and 1st night i swear my door handle went down and similar last night. I froze for 10mins shaking and then got courage to get up go check and check my flat lOl really scary though you think this is medication related :wacko:


----------



## Khadijah-x

essie0828 said:


> There is hope :)
> Cant wait to see that you catch your sticky bean.

:hugs::hugs: yippiiiee me neither :happydance:
2012 baby here I come........:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi ladies, i know this thread is a few months old but just found out i have hypothyroidism and know very little about it. thankyou for the thread and essie0828 congrats on your pregnancy and wish you a smooth ride this time.:hugs:

my level came back 8 yesterday and the specialist said it should be below 4 :nope: he also is suggesting we don't ttc this month until the medication starts to work. i had a chem. pg. in august and he says it may have been the cause but can't be sure. 

when i look down the symptom list, yes i can identify with some but not many, it would be so easily overlooked. as for weight gain, i'm only very small and always assumed i had a fast metabolism!?! i'm totally confused.

i just want to get back on with ttc :cry:


----------



## essie0828

sumatwsimit, Hello and goodluck with ttc after you get your tsh levels back to normal. It shouldnt take too long :)

Things have went well for me so far in this pregnancy. I am 21 weeks along with a healthy little kicker. Thyroid levels have stayed in the normal range and so far this pregnancy has been normal as well. Im still taking 200 mcg of synthroid daily. I cant wait till baby gets here :) Keep up with the meds dear, they work wonders.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi everyone, after 3 monthes on 25mg? of levothroxine my levels are down to 3.4 (i think). Doctor said thats normal now :happydance:
Said when I get pregnant like same day as test to go in and he'l refer me to ante-natal clinic to be kept eye on more from the beginning, so Ill feel much safer knowing my levels will be monitored :)


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid in January; in repeat blood work, showed my thyroid level was still too high, so my dose was doubled to 50mg and a month later, got pregnant and am now 22+ wks and all looks well. I was checked around wk10 and didn't need to increase my dose, but that, along with some lifestyle changes and usage of metformin as well, has made us confident this time...

best wishes


----------



## Khadijah-x

SabrinaKat said:


> I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid in January; in repeat blood work, showed my thyroid level was still too high, so my dose was doubled to 50mg and a month later, got pregnant and am now 22+ wks and all looks well. I was checked around wk10 and didn't need to increase my dose, but that, along with some lifestyle changes and usage of metformin as well, has made us confident this time...
> 
> best wishes

wow thats great :happydance:
gives us all hope of a successful pregnancy! I hope you have a wonderful rest of pregnancy and a easy birth xxx
(easy as possible  ) x


----------



## essie0828

Khadijah, great news on your tsh levels being normal. Now all you gotta do is get busy doing the baby dance. Have fun dear and hope you catch soon. Also it seemed like i ovulated better and had better cycles when my levels got to normal so hopefully you will get a BFP for or before the holidays. Goodluck.

Sabrina kat. Im just a week or so behind you :) glad to hear that your pregnancy is going well. I get to find out if im team pink or blue in 6 days. Im so excited. Have you found out yet?


----------



## chouchangla

definately look into it more and talk to your doctor because that could be what your issue has been in the past.


----------



## SabrinaKat

essie -- am team blue and again, so far, so good (but always nervous anyway...)

I am so grateful to my GP, who was willing to do some of the pre-IVF blood work (usually private tests) in her surgery otherwise, would not have discovered about my thyroid perhaps for a few more months and bless, we got pregnant naturally...

best wishes


----------



## killyouli

I cant say that I have had a sucessful pregnancy with hypothyroidism but im workin on it and there is hope. No one has told me


----------



## Khadijah-x

.


----------

